#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Need SPE papers? Request here :)

## carrotlovely

Good day everyone,

I've received much help from here and thus, I hope i can give help to others too.

If you need any SPE papers or any from onepet**.org, post the link here with your email address. I'll try to help 'sharing' with you.
Since it takes quite sometime for uploading i'll just do this by email.


However, this is voluntary work and please don't expect fast reply.

Thank you.See More: Need SPE papers? Request here :)

----------


## carrotlovely

reserved

----------


## orbawy

Dear carrotlovely,
please send me (my email: orbawy10@gmail )the following documents:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance.

----------


## carrotlovely

sent to your email

----------


## orbawy

Dear carrotlovely,
                           hi again. I'm very thankful of your help. I wonder if you have time for another request. the required papers are as the following:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks.

----------


## carrotlovely

sent you an email

----------


## carrotlovely

bump

----------


## MrDung

Dear Carrotlovely, please download for me this paper:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks

----------


## MrDung

Sorry,my email : dungdt2011@gmail.com.
^.^

----------


## carrotlovely

sent to ur email

----------


## carrotlovely

bump

----------


## carrotlovely

anyone need help please don't hesitate  :Smile:

----------


## orbawy

Dear carrotlovely,


                           I really appreciate your support. Please download for me the following paper:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Thanks in advance.See More: Need SPE papers? Request here :)

----------


## carrotlovely

check ur mail, sent it

----------


## mehrdad_mrr

Dear carrotlovely,


 Please, check if you can send me the following papers. I will be so thankful.
My email: *mehrdad_mrr@yahoo.com*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 Best wishes,
 mehrdad_mrr

----------


## mehrdad_mrr

Dear carrotlovely,


 Please, check if you can send me the following papers. I will be so thankful.
My email: *mehrdad_mrr@yahoo.com*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 Best wishes,
 mehrdad_mrr

----------


## zangthanh

Dear carrotlovely, thank for your help
 Please download for me the following paper:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
my email: zangthanh@gmail.com
thank you so much

----------


## kembens

Dear carrotlovely,please help me get these papers


1.SPE 79031-MS,optimization of smart well control,(from one petro) TO( kembens@yahoo.com)

----------


## kembens

Dear carrotlovely,please help me with these papers TO( kembens@yahoo.com)
1.SPE 108,700
2.SPE 105,374
3.SPE 107197

----------


## kembens

Dear carrotlovely.please help me get these papers
1.SPE 108700

2.SPE 105374

3.SPE 107197

----------


## kembens

Dear carrotlovel,please help me get these papers and can be sent to my email kembens@yahoo.com

1SPE 108700

2.SPE 105374

3.SPE 107197

----------


## carrotlovely

pm me your email please. or sent an email to me nad.aisha01 [at] gmail.com

----------


## carrotlovely

just fyi, i will only be able to help until end of december 2012. by next year (2013), i can no longer help with this.

----------


## joshaffluence

There friend plz kindly help out with this SPE paper:
151602 MS; Stepping Forward: An Automated Rock Type Index and a New Predictive Capillary Pressure Function for Better Estimation of Permeability and Water Saturation. Case Study, Urdaneta-01 Heavy Oil Reservoir.
My email address is joshaffluence@yahoo.com

----------


## azharms

Dear carrotlevely,


can you help me get the following papers:
158934-MS
150540-MS
157870-MS
138846-PA
159437-MS

please email to etheralionzero@yahoo.com

thanksSee More: Need SPE papers? Request here :)

----------


## azharms

Dear carrotlevely,
can you help me get the following papers:
158934-MS
150540-MS
157870-MS
138846-PA
159437-MS

please email to etheralionzero@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## orbawy

Dear carrotlovely,
please help me to find the following document:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance

----------


## carrotlovely

sent

----------


## donya

hi dear 
i need these articles 
tanx alot

*i edit the links*


1.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## donya

hi dear
thank thank thanks alot 
the links are :

1.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
4.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carrotlovely

hi donya, i sent u an email few days ago, please check

----------


## donya

hi 

here u are

tanx

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


tanx a lot .

----------


## donya

hi 

i cant send an other post to put links for u 

i dont know why??

----------


## carrotlovely

you can directly email to me perhaps?

----------


## thoriq

Dear carrotlovely...
Could you please help me get these papers ? Thanks

141021-MS
155594-MS
155467-MS
136925-MS

----------


## carrotlovely

just fyi, i will only be able to help until end of december 2012. by next year (2013), i am no longer be able to help. and reply from me will be a bit late this december, as i kinda have a lot of work to complete.
anyway, to request for papers, please send an email to me at nad.aisha01[at]gmail.com, with links instead of the papers' title  :Smile:

----------


## moein.oil

i need:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Need SPE papers? Request here :)

----------


## piuma

Dear carrotlovely,
please send me those:
I would be extremely grateful (my e-mail is: fritzy_doo@hotmail.com)

SPE paper # 114130-MS,
SPE paper # 36832-MS,
Paper IADC/SPE 23935,
SPE 25022,

Hoping you can help me.

Thanks in advance,
P.

----------


## saggysaad

Kindly send me the one-petro full papers of the following document IDs:
156477-MS
81740-MS
87146-MS
77804-MS
26512-MS
16214-MS
22825-MS
27895-MS
23130-PA
92392-MS
My email address is saadiqbal829@hotmail.com
Thanks in advance!  :Smile:

----------


## saggysaad

Hi bro! I really appreciate your kind efforts for this community. I need some one-petro full lenght spe papers of the following document IDs:

156477-MS
81740-MS
87146-MS
77804-MS
26512-MS
16214-MS
22825-MS
27895-MS
23130-PA
92392-MS

Kindly send it to saadiqbal829@hotmail.com soonest possible.
Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## mahmoud3814

Hi everybody,
Kindly help me to find these papers:
	SPE Paper 19451 PA
The Dynamic Two-Fluid Model OLGA: Theory and Application
	SPE 56461-MS 
Simulation of Process to Control Severe Slugging: Application to the Dunbar Pipeline
	SPE 124883-PA 
Slug Control with Large Valve Openings To Maximize Oil Production
My Email: mahmoud3814@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## himansh1990

I need these SPE papers

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

my email id himansh1990@gmail.com

Thank YOU

----------


## himansh1990

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Need above papers.

Thank YOU

email me on himansh1990@gmail.com

----------


## omar2010

I need a paper of G FUNCTION for minifrac analysis, I am trying to build a plot of the G Functions, but I need the equations.
Please, if somebody upload the equations or some paper.

I will appreciate so much

Regards,

Omar

----------


## selmagis

Read first:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mavilla10

Hi

Can you help me whith this article?: Flow in Perforated Pipes: A Comparison of Models and Experiments; DOI 10.2118/89036-PA. Thanks.

My e-mail: mavilla10@hotmail.com

----------


## mavilla10

Hi

Can you help me whith this article?: Flow in Perforated Pipes: A Comparison of Models and Experiments; DOI 10.2118/89036-PA. Thanks.

My e-mail: mavilla10@hotmail.com

----------


## orbawy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


mail me on orbawy10@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## orbawy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


mail me on orbawy10@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.See More: Need SPE papers? Request here :)

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## ALFRE01

Hy friends.
I'm looking for the following paper:
151042 Flow Simulation of CO2 Storage in Saline Aquifers Using Black Oil Simulator.
Some one can help me?.

Regards

----------


## selmagis

> Hy friends.
> I'm looking for the following paper:
> 151042 Flow Simulation of CO2 Storage in Saline Aquifers Using Black Oil Simulator.
> Some one can help me?.
> 
> Regards



Did you solve?

----------


## donya

> Hy friends.
> I'm looking for the following paper:
> 151042 Flow Simulation of CO2 Storage in Saline Aquifers Using Black Oil Simulator.
> Some one can help me?.
> 
> Regards



*
here u are
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## orbawy

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...




Did you solve?

----------


## ALFRE01

:Applause:

----------


## whatever*

Hi

I need journal from link below

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you for your help

my email : whatever_4ever82@yahoo.com

----------


## Usama Sabir

Hey, can you send me the following paper at usama.sabir@hotmail.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Appreciate your response.

----------


## Golibjon

Dear carrotlovely,
Can u please provide the following SPE papers to my E-mail (ergashevgolibjon@gmail.com) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank in Advance!

----------


## abdou2403

Dear forum members,
Could anybody help to find and share this petrophysics books collection:

http://advancedpetrophysics.com/advanced-petrophysics-volume-1.html


Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 1: Geology, Porosity, Absolute Permeability, Heterogeneity, and Geostatistics 

Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 2: Dispersion, Interfacial Phenomena/Wettability, Capillarity/Capillary Pressure, Relative Permeability

Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 3: Solutions

tthanks

----------


## DangTruong1111

hi friend
can u help me some IDs
SPWLA-1972-F
SPE-26277-PA
SPE-18163-PA 
SPE-1231-G
WPC-8427
WPC-6423
SPWLA-2012-066
SPE-22862-MS
my mail: nguyendangtruong1111@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## wmpstl

> Good day everyone,
> 
> I've received much help from here and thus, I hope i can give help to others too.
> 
> If you need any SPE papers or any from onepet**.org, post the link here with your email address. I'll try to help 'sharing' with you.
> Since it takes quite sometime for uploading i'll just do this by email.
> However, this is voluntary work and please don't expect fast reply.
> 
> Thank you.



Dear Friend

PLease share these SPE paper

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards 

wmpstl@gmail.comSee More: Need SPE papers? Request here :)

----------


## wmpstl

> sent you an email



Dear Friend

PLease share these SPE paper

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards 

wmpstl@gmail.com

----------


## martik617

Hi,
I need this paper SPWLA-1975-Q . please it send to mm_617@yahoo.com.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## nkochovska@t-hoem.nk

Dear carrotlovely,
Can you please help me with sharing SPE papers for Pipeline Risk Management -oil and gas pipelines.
my e-mail is nkochovska@t-home.mk
Thanks
Kochovska






> Good day everyone,
> 
> I've received much help from here and thus, I hope i can give help to others too.
> 
> If you need any SPE papers or any from onepet**.org, post the link here with your email address. I'll try to help 'sharing' with you.
> Since it takes quite sometime for uploading i'll just do this by email.
> However, this is voluntary work and please don't expect fast reply.
> 
> Thank you.

----------


## smid

Dear friend,

can you help to share these SPE paper

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Modeling of a New Field Development Plan for a Giant Offshore Oilfield in the UAE

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Field Development Optimization Technology

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Reservoir Simulation Modeling of Natuna Gas Field for Reservoir Evaluation and Development Planning

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Reservoir Characterization Through A Single Well Numerical Study Using DST Matching for A Gas Condensate Reservoir

Thanks & Regards,

smid_luv@yahoo.com

----------


## smid

Dear friend,

can you help to share these SPE paper

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Modeling of a New Field Development Plan for a Giant Offshore Oilfield in the UAE

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Field Development Optimization Technology

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Reservoir Simulation Modeling of Natuna Gas Field for Reservoir Evaluation and Development Planning

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Reservoir Characterization Through A Single Well Numerical Study Using DST Matching for A Gas Condensate Reservoir

Thanks & Regards,

smid_luv@yahoo.com

----------


## drizzy

Drizzyms@gmail.com

----------


## ariswakhyudin

do post

----------


## ariswakhyudin

Dear brother,
i need some paper, here  the links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

my email: ariswakhyudin@gmail.com
thanks before  :Smile:

----------


## omar2010

Hi everyone

Please, I need this paper SPE107877 (Holistic Fracture Diagnostics), I want to build a plot of the G function.
If someone knows about it, please I will appreciate so much.

Cheers,

----------


## omar2010

Hi everyone

Please, I need this paper SPE107877 (Holistic Fracture Diagnostics), I want to build a plot of the G function.
If someone knows about it, please I will appreciate so much.

Cheers,

----------


## abdou2403

see links below.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdou2403

see links below.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Need SPE papers? Request here :)

----------


## Poloc4

i need this ones

Weeks Island "S" Sand Reservoir B Gravity Stable Miscible CO2 Displacement, Iberia Parish, Louisiana  SPE-10695-MS

Weeks Island Gravity Stable CO2 Pilot SPE-17351-MS

email ricpad10@me.com

----------


## Poloc4

i need this ones

Weeks Island "S" Sand Reservoir B Gravity Stable Miscible CO2 Displacement, Iberia Parish, Louisiana  SPE-10695-MS

Weeks Island Gravity Stable CO2 Pilot SPE-17351-MS

email ricpad10@me.com

----------

